# معاني الاسماء السريانية الآرمية



## مورا مارون (21 يونيو 2009)

بعض أسماء العلم السريانية الآرامية​ ​ اللغة السريانية الآرامية هي وريثة اللغة السامية الأم و عنها تفرعت باقي لغات و لهجات الساميين. و معظم أسماء الأماكن في المشرق تأتي من أصلٍ سرياني آرامي أو من إحدى التفرعات عنها, ليس فقط أسماء الأماكن بل حتى أسماء العلم. للعلم فإن اللغة العبرية القديمة مأخوذة من الفينيقية و الآرامية- بل نستطيع القول أنها فرع خاص منهما- و بذلك نستطيع اعتبار الأسماء العبرية أسماءً آرامية أصيلة .


هذه بعض الأسماء من الكتاب المقدس و التقليد ,و من الواضح كما يبدو من هنا أصلها الآرامي السرياني:

يهوه: يهوه هي كلمة مختصة بذات الإله, و هي صعبة الترجمة لكن أقرب الاحتمالات هي (الذي هو-الذي يكون-الكائن-الموجود....) و هي كلمة عبرية آرامية. في العهد القديم استخدمت كلمة يهوه للدلالة على الله , لكن العبرانيين كانوا لا يلفظونها فيكتبون يهوه و يلفظون مكانها (أدوناي) التي تعني الرب ( أدوناي بالمناسبة كلمة فينيقية سريانية بمعنى السيد أو الرب و منها جاء اسم الإله أدونيس الفينيقي-اليوناني , كما يقال أن كلمة "دون" أو "دومينوس" التي تعني أيضاً السيد في اللغات اللاتينية جاءت منها). في العهد الجديد لم ترد كلمة يهوه إلا في إشارة يسوع إلى نفسه أمام الفريسيين حين قال " أنا هو" ( و هي يهوه) و دلالة الأمر أن يسوع هو يهوه العهد الجديد, هو نفسه الإله الذي ظهر لموسى و لابراهيم و الآباء, و هذا دحض لهرطقة شهود يهوه التي لا تعترف بألوهية المسيح و تدعي أنها ممثلة يهوه على الأرض و هو منها براء.

يسوع: يسوع كلمة عبرية آرامية مركبة من مقطعين( يهوه شيع) و سبق شرح يهوه, أما شيع فهي من الجذر السامي المشترك "شيع" بمعنى خلّص أو حرّر, و منها كلمة يشيّع العربية, بهذا يكون معنى اسم يسوع "يهوه المخلّص" و هو اسم علم للإله الابن الذي تجسد لأجل خلاصنا.

عمانوئيل: ورد اسم عمانوئيل في سفر أشعيا كما في إنجيل لوقا كاسم علم للمخلّص, و اسم عمانوئيل اسم سرياني عبري مركّب من مقطعين ( عمانو إيل) عمانو بمعنى معنا أو الذي معنا, و الشبه واضح هنا بين العربية و السريانية, أما إيل فهي اسم الله , بالتالي يكون معنى الكلمة (الله معنا).

مريم: مريم ( أو ماريام) اسم علم سرياني عبري شائع جداً في كل زمن, و موجود في العهدين القديم و الجديد, و أشهر من تسمّت به هي والدة الإله الكلية القداسة, و هو يعني السيدة أو "سيدتي" من الجذر "مار" بمعنى سيد أو رب , من نفس الجذر أيضاً جاءت كلمة مار للدلالة على القديسين فنقول مارجرجس, مار إغناطيوس, مار بطرس... كما كلمة "ماراناتاه" المعروفة و هي مركبة من كلمتين ( ماران أتى) أي "الرب جاء" أو "تعال يا رب" كما أن اسم( مرتا) الآرامي العبري الشائع و المذكور في العهد الجديد يأتي من نفس الجذر. 

يوسف: يوسف أيضاً اسم شائع في العهدين, و هو مركب من كلمتين ( يهوه شف) شف من الجذر السامي المشترك "شفّ" بمعنى زاد أو أعطى, و الجذر موجود في قواميس العربية, بذلك يكون معنى اسم يوسف" الرب يزيد" أو "الرب يعطي"

يواكيم: يواكيم هو اسم والد والدة الإله , أي جد المسيح, مركّب من كلمتين( يهوه يقيم) و من الواضح فوراً أن المعنى هو "الرب يقيم" أو "الرب يؤسس".

حنّة / يونّا: اسم شائع جداً في العهدين, من السريانية و العبرية بمعنى الحنان أو النعمة,أشهر من تسمى بالاسم هما حنة أم صموئيل النبي و حنة القديسة جدة الإله.

صموئيل: اسم من العهد القديم مركب من كلمتين( سمع إيل) بمعنى "سمع الله" لأنه جاء بعد زمان و بعد أن توسلت أمه حنة إلى الله لأجل أن يرزقها ولداً.

سمعان / شمعون: اسم سرياني عبري بمعنى السامع أو المصغي, اسم شائع جداً بين العبرانيين و السريان بشكل عام. و هناك اسم "سامانتا" الشائع جداً في البلدان الأنكلوساكسونية و هو من الآرامية (سمعانثة) بمعنى السامعة أو المصغية.

نثنائيل: اسم علم معروف بين السريان و العبرانيين, مركب من كلمتين(ناثان إيل) و ناثان هي بمعنى أعطى أو منح , أي أن معنى الاسم هو "عطية الله" أو "الله أعطى"

داود: اسم شائع من الجذر السامي المشترك "ودّ" بمعنى أحبّ, بالتالي معنى الاسم هو "المحبوب" أو "المودود" , و اللغة العربية تحوي الجذر نفسه, إذ نقول : أنا أودّ فلان أو أن الودّ موجود بيننا بمعنى التقدير أو المحبّة.

إبراهيم: إبراهيم أبو الآباء  كان من أور الكلدانيين في جنوب بلاد الرافدين, و اسمه مركب من مقطعين ( إب را عيم) أو (أب را هيم) أي والد الشعوب الكثيرة أو الناس الكثر, من "عيم" أو "هيم" الآرامية تأتي الكلمة العربية "العامة" بمعنى الشعب أو الجمهور.

طابيثا: اسم سرياني عبري بمعنى الغزالة أو الظبية.

يوحنا / حنا / جون: اسم مركب من مقطعين ( يهوه حانان) أي يهوه حنّ أو يهوه أنعم, اسم شائع في العهد الجديد خصوصاً .

إيليا / إلياس: اسم مركب من مقطعين ( إيلي يهوه) أي "يهوه إلهي" أو "يهوه هو ربّي"

إليصابات: اسم شائع في زمن العهد الجديد مركّب من مقطعين ( إيل صابات) أي عابدة الله أو المكرّسة لله.

راحيل: راحيل اسم آرامي بمعنى النعجة الصغيرة, و إلى يومنا نجد في اللغة العربية الفصحى أن (رخلة) أو (راخلة) هي النعجة الصغيرة.

سليمان: اسم آرامي عبري بمعنى المسالم, من الجذر (شاليم) بمعنى السلام. و بالمناسبة اسم أبشالوم أيضاً يمت إلى الجذر بصلة لأنه مركب من مقطعين ( أب شالوم) أي أبو السلام.

براباس: مركب من مقطعين ( برأبّاس) , بر هي كلمة آرتمية بمعى ابن , و أبّاس هي بمعنى الأب و هو اسم علم آرامي, فيكون معنى الاسم الحرفي (ابن الأب), و أبّاس هي أصل اسم عبّاس العربي الشائع.

جبرائيل: اسم علم مركب من كلمتين ( جبروت إيل) أي قوة الله أو سلطة الله.

ميخائيل : اسم مركب من كلمتين ( ميخ إيل) أي : من مثل الله؟؟ أو من كالرب؟؟ 

روفائيل: اسم مركبة من كلمتين ( روفة إيل) أي رأفة الله أو شفاء الله.

يعقوب: اسم شائع جداً بين العبرانيين و هو من أصل آرامي بمعنى الذي يعقب ( الذي يلي) أو الذي يحل محل شخصٍ آخر بالقوة.

ملكيور / ملكون: ملكون هو ثالث المجوس الذين جاؤوا الطفل يسوع و التقليد يقول أنه كان ملك الجنس الأبيض من البشر! و ملكون هي كلمة آرامية مركبة من كلمتين ( ملك نور) بمعنى ملك النور .



سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

موضوع قيم جداااا يا مورا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مورا على المعانى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يونيو 2009)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------

